

SpeedTrack Sues Just About Every Major Online Retailer Over Patent Infringement - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/24/speedtrack-sues-just-about-every-major-online-retailer-over-patent-infringement/

======
idleworx
the american software patent system is a total joke.

